# Newport, RI to East Hampton/Shelter Island, NY



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Dont have my charts or GPS with me. Does anyone have any idea what the distance is from Newport to the Shelter Island area? Anything special I shud know? 

Thanks


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Without looking at our charts, I recall it being about 20 to 25 miles, depending upon where you go. Block Island is about half way, at around 12 miles from Newport RI.


----------



## slipacre (May 16, 2002)

Looking at my chart software it says
Newport to BI is 23 NM
BI to Shelter Island 32 .
Currents will make a big difference in terms of time.
Todd V


----------

